

America’s Sweatshop Diplomacy - jsherry
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/25/opinion/americas-sweatshop-diplomacy.html

======
SoftwareMaven
My family and I went to a local theme park last week and noticed, for the
first time in the many, many (oh, too many!) years we've been going that there
were many Eastern Europeans manning the rides. Now I guess I know why.

This park has always had a difficult time filling its positions due to the
poor way they treat their employees, mostly 15-16 year old, first-job kids.
While I hope the foreign workers weren't being taken advantage of, given the
park's history, I would be surprised if they weren't at least treated quite
poorly.

